# I haven't been around for a while



## dorton (Dec 13, 2008)

A little while back I came home and checked on all my stuff like I usually do, and noticed when I opened the door to my snakes it felt hot, when I first checked the thermometer at the top it registered 135.2 def F(this is the coolest place in the room). I immediately started checking all my snakes. When it was all said and done, I had lost every one of my snakes minus 2.1 Morelia Bredli which luckily were the top enclosures. 
The heater I had been usung malfunctioned, and did not cut off. It was on it's "low" setting only turned 3/4 of the way up on the rheostat. Even when I tried turning it down, it did not shut off, and had to unplug it. I grabbed a 2 gallon water sprayer, and started soaking the remaining snakes to try to bring down their core temps.
Since then I have lost my motivation/spark for my animals. My 2 tegus are still doing great, and are still as laid back as ever, but just aren't getting the attention they deserve. I am even thinking of selling the rest of my stuff, and just do without for a while. 
I filed a claim with the heater manufacturer, and am awaiting the results from testing of the heater. They want an estimate on replacement. How can you put a price on a pet? What if it was a child?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Dec 13, 2008)

That's so sad. I'm sorry for all of your losses. I understand they weren't just your "pets" they were just like children


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't just give up! You aren't to blame. I hope you find the motivation to keep trying. As for an estimate on them, you're gonna have to exclude your feelings, as hard as it may be. If it was me tho, I'd tottally estimate at the highest prices possible. They put a warranty on their products and their product caused loss of life. They have to be co-operative. How would they like a write up in the news paper or even a spot on the local news giving them negative publicity? They should have to meet you in the middle atleast IMO. Best of luck and hope you stay in the game. Don't sit on the bench! You did so great so far. It was their product that messed it up for you.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. What kind of heating system were you using?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2008)

I hate to hear about your animals bro, that suxs that you lost them. You can not put a price on them, they are not something you can replace. 

It is great to see you back though!!


----------



## dorton (Dec 13, 2008)

It feels good to be back, maybe even helping to get a little spark back.

The heater is a Holmes brand, sold worldwide, I got mine at walmart.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I would be devastated as I'm sure you are. 

Could you please elaborate on the model heater that malfunctioned. I am deeply concerned because I use Holmes ceramic heaters in 3 of my lizard rooms! They are 3 different models and I'd really like to know which model you had.


----------



## dorton (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Holmes-Products-Heater-Fan-with-Thermostat

I had bought some of their digital ceramic heaters in the past, but if I set it on 80 it would drop to like 75 before it would come back on, and wouldn't cut back off till it hit 90 or so. Until the malfunction on this I had zero problems.


----------



## Markie (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry for your losses. That is horrible.. and scary. I just bought a heater to put in my reptile room (different brand), but now I'm questioning myself about it..


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 15, 2008)

Dorton, sorry for your loss. I agree with DaRealJoker 100%; you definitely should do that.


----------

